# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  (D)anaları Ağlayacak

## bozok

*(D)ANALARI AğLAYACAK*

 


20.09.2010 23:59

Deli İnek Hastalığı tehlikesi taşıyan besi danaları ve karkas et Avrupa Birliği (AB) ülkelerinden ithal edilmeye başlanacak. Gerekçe, Türkiye’de kırmızı et açığının iç piyasadan karşılanamaması.

Tarım ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı, AB ülkelerinden 10 bin tonluk canlı hayvan ithali için 27 Eylül 2010’da Et-Balık Kurumu’nun ihale yapacağını bildirdi. Kamuoyu dana ithalatını tartışırken bu kez de karkas etin ithal edileceği konusunda açıklama yapıldı. (_Bakınız;19 Eylül 2010 tarihli gazeteler)._Kimileri de “Bunun arkasından dondurulmuş et için de izin çıkar.” diye görüş açıkladı.

*ET AüIğI NEREDEN KAYNAKLANIYOR?*
Et açığı,1980’li yılardan beri uygulanan dışa bağımlı yeni-liberal politikalardan kaynaklanıyor. Ancak içinde yaşanan krizin tetikleyicisi,2008–2009 da yağsız süt tozlarının doğrudan ya da dolaylı buzağı maması olarak ithal edilmesi oldu. Sanayici bunlara yönelince çiğ süt fiyatları 35–40 kuruşa düştü ve 1 milyona yakın anaç inek kasaba gitti. 1 milyona yakın anacın kasaba gitmesi 2 milyon ton süt kaybına ve 900 bin buzağı kaybına neden oldu. Bir başka deyişle kasaplık olacak yaklaşık 400–450 bin civarında erkek besi danası piyasaya giremedi. Sığır ve piyasaya girmesi beklenen kasaplık dana sayısındaki ani düşüş, et açığını tetikledi. Bununla birlikte et açığında, koyun ve keçinin neredeyse yarı yarıya azalması da ana etmenlerden biri oldu. Sonuç da kırmızı et üretimi alarm vermeye başladı.

*İTHALAT NİüİN SAKINCALI?*
İthalat birçok açıdan sakıncalı. Bunlardan *birincisi*; ithalatın, sığır daha doğrusu bütün hayvan yetiştiriciliğini olumsuz olarak etkiliyor olması. Başlangıçta, ithal ile iç piyasada hayvan ve hayvansal ürün fiyatları aşağıya çekilecek deniliyor. Ancak iç piyasada fiyatlar düşünce hayvan yetiştiricisi hayvanlarını satmak zorunda bırakılıyor. Hayvan azalınca fiyatlar biraz yükseliyor ve hayvan yetiştiriciliği, özellikle kimileri son olarak yapıldığı gibi sıfır faizli kredilerle özendiriliyor. Bu kez içerdeki hayvan sayısı yetmeyince ithalat kapıları açılıyor, daha doğrusu zorlanıyor. Böylelikle yaratılan istikrarsızlık, hayvan yetiştiricilerini zor durumda bırakıyor. Bir başka deyişle *Onlar Ortak, Biz Pazar* oluyoruz.

*İkincisi* ise; ithal edilen ve edilecek hayvanlar ile karkas et ve dondurulmuş etin Deli İnek Hastalığı(BSE) açısından bulaşık olma olasılığının çok yüksek olması*.*

*DELİ İNEK HASTALIğI (BSE) NEDİR?*
BSE denilen hastalığın etmeni prion denilen dejenere olmuş bir proteindir. Kuluçka süresi beş-beşbuçuk yıldır. Hastalığın insanlarda görülen şekline *vCJD* denmektedir. Hastalıklı hayvanların etlerini yiyen insanlara da etmen geçmektedir. Aşısı ve sağıtımı şu anda olası değil. İnsanlarda bellek kaybı yapıyor, son aşamada felç ortaya çıkıyor ve hasta birkaç ay içinde ölüyor. Son zamanlarda insanlarda görülen, BSE ile benzerlik gösteren new variant Creutzfelt-Jakob (nvCJD) enfeksiyonu da BSE enfekte hayvanlardan üretilmiş etlerin tüketimine bağlı olarak şekillenmektedir.

*OIE(Dünya Hayvan Sağlığı ürgütü)*’in raporlarında ve diğer araştırmalarda belirtildiği üzere hastalığın varlığı genç hayvanlarda saptanamıyor. Hastalık belirtileri sığırlarda en erken 20 ay civarında buzağılamadan sonra ortaya çıkıyor.

Avrupa Gıda Güvenliği Kurumu(AGGK)’na göre; Aktif BSE izlemesi, iki kategorideki büyük baş hayvanların testini kapsamaktadır. İlki, insan tüketimi için kesilmemiş (örneğin kendiliğinden ölmüş hayvanlar) ya da kesim öncesi denetimde klinik gözetimi olan 24 aylıktan büyük, risk altındaki hayvanları kapsar. İkinci kategori, tamamı test edilmiş sağlıklı bir şekilde kesilmiş 30 aylıktan büyük hayvanları kapsamaktadır (Avrupa Komisyonu, http://ec.europa.eu/cyprus, 05.02.2010).

BSE, başlangıçta en yoğun Britanya’da, yaygın bilinen adıyla İngiltere’de görüldü. Nisan 2008’e kadar İngiltere’de 163, diğer ülkelerde ise 37 kişi öldü. İngiltere’de 179.000 baş sığır hastalandı. 4,4 milyon hayvan yok edildi. Hastalığın maliyeti 2 milyar dolar oldu. Yunanistan’da da bir sığır. Amerika’da ise 2003’de üç sığır, üç de insan öldü. İnsan ölümleri artacak gibi görünüyor; çünkü İngiltere’de 1989’da sıkı denetimler yerleştirilinceye kadar, 460 bin ile 482 bin arasında BSE hastalıklı sığırın insan gıda zincirine girdiği biliniyor (Wikipedia, en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovine_spongiform_encephalopathy). Hastalığın belirtileri görülmeden insanlar 30 yıl prionla birlikte yaşayabilmektedir (Sustainable Table, www.sustainabletable.org/issues/madcow).

ABD’de 1997’de et ve kemik ununun sığırlarda kullanılması yasaklandı, ancak domuz ve tavuklarda serbest. Kaçakların da olduğu iddia edilmekte. Bu nedenlerle 2003’de hastalık patlak verdi. ABD’de BSE hastalığı görülünce sığır eti ihracatı 1,3 milyon tondan 2004’de 322 bin tona düşmüştür. ürneğin Kore deli inek görülünce ABD’den sığır eti dışalımını kesmiştir. ABD, deli inek hastalığı testlerinin yetersizliği nedeniyle ağır bir şekilde eleştirilmektedir.

*OIE ve BSE*
Başlangıçta, BSE açısından ülkeler iki grup altında toplanıyordu. Birinci grup*; Belirsiz risk*, ikinci grup, *İhmal edilebilir risk* idi. Her ülke risk gruplarını dikkate alarak dışalımını düzenliyor ve belirsiz risk grubuna giren ülkelerden hayvan alımı yapılmıyordu. Ancak, OIE’de, bütün uluslar arası örgütler gibi ağırlıklı olarak Batı ülkelerinin denetiminde. OIE Uluslararası Komitesi, ABD/AB gibi ülkelerden gelen baskılar sonucunda önce 2007,daha sonra 2008 Mayıs’ında gerçekleştirdiği toplantılarda kimi kararlar aldı. Bu kararların en önemlisi, BSE açısından yeni üçüncü bir grubun oluşturulmasıydı. Yeni üçüncü gruba *Denetlenebilir risk* denildi. Bu karar, bir süre karartıldı ve daha sonra ağdalı bir dille açıklandı.

2007 de yapılan toplantıda ABD, Kanada, Brezilya, İsviçre ve Tayvan belirsiz risk grubundan çıkartılarak denetlenebilir risk grubuna alınmış ve Türkiye ABD’ den gebe düve dışalımı yapmıştı. 2008’de de AB ülkeleri belirsiz risk grubundan çıkartılıyor, denetlenebilir risk grubuna alınıyordu.

*Belirsiz risk grubundan denetlenebilir risk grubuna hangi ülkeler alınmış?* Belirsiz risk grubundan denetlenebilir risk grubuna alınan ülkeler şunlar; Avusturya, Belçika, Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi, Danimarka, Fransa, Almanya, Yunanistan, İrlanda, İtalya, İspanya, Hollanda, Lüksemburg, Portekiz, Birleşik Krallık (Büyük Britanya), Letonya, Lihtenştayn, Litvanya, Estonya, Malta, Meksika, Polonya, üek Cumhuriyeti, Slovakya, Macaristan. Mayıs 2007 de yapılan toplantıda da ABD, Kanada, Brezilya, İsviçre ve Tayvan belirsiz risk grubundan çıkartılarak denetlenebilir risk grubuna alınmış ve Türkiye ABD’ den gebe düve dışalımı yapmıştı.

AGGK’na göre de, BSE epidemiyolojik durumlarında iyileştirme gösterebilecek üye ülkeler, yıllık BSE izleme programlarında yenileme için başvurabilir ve zorunlu test yaşını yükseltebilmektedirler. şimdiden on yedi üye ülke, yenilenmiş yıllık BSE izleme programlarını uygulamaya ve Aktif BSE izlemesi yapılabilecek iki hedef sığır grubunda da sadece 48 aylıktan küçük hayvanları test etmeye yetkilendirilmiştir. Bu ülkeler; OIE tarafından belirlenen “risk grubu denetlenebilir ülkeler”den yukarıda belirtilen ilk on dört ülke, ilave olarak da Slovenya, Finlandiya ve İsveç’tir (Avrupa Komisyonu, http://ec.europa.eu/cyprus, 05.02.2010).

*üRETİCİ ve TüKETİCİLERİ UYARIYORUZ!*
üünkü ithalat şimdiye kadar olduğu gibi üretici ve tüketicilerin zararına olacak. Bu nedenle Gebe düve, dana ve karkas et ithaline karşı çıkılmalı. üünkü;

Â· Türkiye’nin gerçekte düve ve dana gereksinmesi yoktur. İç piyasada küçük ve orta ölçekli işletmelerin desteklenmesi doğrultusunda gerekli düzenlemeler yapılırsa kısa dönemde bile et açığı kapatılabilir.

Â· ABD’den 2007 yılında dışalımı yapılan düveler gibi, AB den alınmaya başlanacak dana ve karkas et BSE riski taşımaktadır. Türk halkının sağlığı (biyogüvenliği) tehdit altındadır.

Â· Türkiye’yi risk grubuna sokacak bu durum, ileride dışsatım şansımızın kaybedilmesine neden olacaktır.

Â· BSE hastalığı, halkın et ve süt tüketimini olumsuz olarak etkileyecektir. Tüketimin düşmesi, üretimi geriletecek, bu durum tarım başta olmak üzere sanayi ve hizmet sektörlerini de açmazlara sokacaktır.

Â· Düve dışalımlarında olduğu gibi ithal dana ve karkas et alımı da başlangıçta iç piyasada et fiyatlarını aşağı çekecek ve çiftçiler sığırlarını ucuza satmak zorunda kalacaklardır.

Â· ABD ve AB’ deki deli inek açısından yetersiz gözlem ve denetlemeler ve hayvan besleme sisteminin, hastalık riskini arttıracak yönde yapılanması tehlikeyi artırmaktadır.

*ET üRETİMİNİ ARTIRMAK İüİN NE YAPMALI?*

Â· Tarımda uygulanan yeni-liberal politikalardan vazgeçilmeli,

Â· Mademki Avrupa Birliği’ne girmek isteniyor. Orada uygulanan Ortak Piyasa düzeni Türkiye’de de gerçekleştirilmeli,

Â· üzelleştirilen ve kimileri de kapatılan Tarımsal KİT’leri; Süt Endüstri Kurumu, Yem Sanayi, Yapağı ve Tiftik Anonim şirketleri yeniden açılmalı. Et-Balık Kurumu’nu işlevsel hale getirilmeli,

Â· *Ulusal Süt Konseyi ile yeni kurulmuş Ulusal Et Konseyi süs olmaktan çıkartılmalı,* 

Â· Koyun ve keçiciliğin hayvansal üretim içindeki payını yükseltecek düzenlemeler yapılmalı 

Â· Hayvan ıslahı çalışmalarına önem verilmeli. Tarım ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı, yetiştirici Birlikleri ve üniversitelerle ortak ıslah çalışmaları yapmalı,

Â· Kesinlikle ve kesinlikle hayvansal ürünlerde ithalata yönelmemeli. Dünya Ticaret ürgütü’nün getirdiği zorlamalara çare aranmalı. ürneğin ithalatta kalite standartları yükseltilmeli.

Â· Başta sığırlar olmak üzere hayvanlarımızın hazır yemlerle değil, mera ve çayırlardan beslenmesi için meralarımız geliştirilmeli ve güçlendirilmeli. . Serbest şekilde otlayarak hayvan besleme teşvik edilmeli, tüketiciler bu hayvanların et ve sütlerinin sağlıklı olduğu konusunda eğitilmeli.

Â· Et ve kemik unlarının hiçbir şeklide sığırların ve koyunların beslenmesinde kullanılmaması için bütün tedbirler alınmalı. AB ve diğer ülkelerden gelmekte olan gelecek besi danası ve karkas etin tüketilmemesi doğrultusunda çalışmalar yapılmalı, kaçak hayvan ve et girişiyle ciddi bir şekilde mücadele edilmeli.


*Prof.Dr. Mustafa Kaymakçı*
Odatv.com

----------

